# MOTHA FUCKIN' SPACE JAM SEQUEL!



## dialup (Feb 21, 2014)

So it's been confirmed that there's going to be a Space Jam 2, and they are trying to get Lebron James to star in it. I am so excited oh my god. 

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/02/report-lebron-james-will-star-in-space-jam-sequel/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2014)

And on this day, A god cried.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 22, 2014)

It'll be the 90s all over again! Only true 2014 kids will remember!


----------



## Inpw (Feb 22, 2014)

YEAH!   Can't remember when last I watched the first on though.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Feb 22, 2014)

I think I might be the only person in the world to have been a kid in the 90's and have never seen Space Jam even once. Uncontacted indigenous tribes in the Amazon have seen that movie at this point.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 22, 2014)

So does this mean they'll make Lola sexy again?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2014)

Space Jam was enjoyable unlike Back in Action, but I fear the sequel will fuck up.


----------



## dialup (Feb 22, 2014)

VGmaster9 said:


> So does this mean they'll make Lola sexy again?


Well if they go based on the new Looney Toons series then shes going to be an annoying clingy ditz.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 22, 2014)

Never saw the first one...


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 22, 2014)

dialup said:


> Well if they go based on the new Looney Toons series then shes going to be an annoying clingy ditz.



I can see the reasoning behind the change, but I like the Space Jam Lola for what it is.


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 22, 2014)

This will totally entertain our new generation. I have high expectations on this.

http://comeonandslam.com


----------



## dialup (Feb 23, 2014)

KOfoxing said:


> This will totally entertain our new generation. I have high expectations on this.
> 
> http://comeonandslam.com


I'm just worried how it's going to affect Barkley: Shut up and Jam Gaiden lore.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 23, 2014)

My heart skipped a beat (not sure if in a good way or bad) when I found this thread.



dialup said:


> Well if they go based on the new Looney Toons  series then shes going to be an annoying clingy ditz.



You mean the one that got cancelled?

http://www.dumbdouches.com/cancelled-the-looney-tunes-show/

Doubt  they'll use those designs from a show that's been cancelled a while  back for a movie that's gonna take time to make (not that there's  anything wrong with it). But nutcase Lola was great, even if it  destroyed the image _Baby Looney Tunes_ Lola built. 



VGmaster9 said:


> I can see the reasoning behind the change, but I like the Space Jam Lola for what it is.



You mean the token female character that only exists to bring in  more female viewers and just look pretty? Maybe in the mean time even  shut up those that question Bug's sexual preference? 
I like Lola as much as the next guy, but after re-watching the movie not that long ago, I felt that her potential wasn't met.


Personally, I just hope that the movie shows better acting from the NBA star, as well as a decent soundtrack. 
Oh, and I _really_ want Blake Griffin in this. I've seen him in a number of commercials. Compared to other NBA stars, he's a natural.
In fact, give him the starring role.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 23, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> You mean the token female character that only exists to bring in  more female viewers and just look pretty? Maybe in the mean time even  shut up those that question Bug's sexual preference?
> I like Lola as much as the next guy, but after re-watching the movie not that long ago, I felt that her potential wasn't met.
> 
> 
> ...



I still like the direction they took with redesigning her for the TV show, making her more consistent with the rest of the tunes. Even though I do like the original, I think she was more suited for some furry comic back in the day than being part of the Looney Tunes.


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Mar 2, 2014)

I prefer the original Lola too, and hope they're have her as she did in the original Space Jam.

Anyway, it'll be interesting to see how this turns out.

Oh, and years back, I had an idea for a Space Jam sequel as well, except instead of basketball, it had the Looney Tunes team up with the American Gladiators!


----------



## chesse20 (Mar 2, 2014)

dialup said:


> I'm just worried how it's going to affect Barkley: Shut up and Jam Gaiden lore.


yeah that sounds like an issue that's going to happen


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> You mean the one that got cancelled?
> 
> http://www.dumbdouches.com/cancelled-the-looney-tunes-show/


That show was dead to me the moment they ruined Cecil.


----------



## Tica (Mar 2, 2014)

You guys do realize this is a myth, right? A myth that gets floated every once in a while but never actually turns out true?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 3, 2014)

Tica said:


> You guys do realize this is a myth, right? A myth that gets floated every once in a while but never actually turns out true?



Do you ever bother to read anything or do you just kinda open your mouth and leave?
http://www.imdb.com/news/ni56836680/
http://www.deadline.com/2014/02/lebron-james-space-jam-sequel-dick-ebersol/

So, unless you have some records or whatever of WB saying that they're not doing it, please consider trying to research something. Just sayin'


----------



## Tica (Mar 3, 2014)

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...space-jam-2-planned-for-lebron-james-20140223

http://touch.sun-sentinel.com/#story/fl-miami-heat-news-0223-20140222/

Even the fucking USA Today article that starts this thread says, "There's conflicting reports as to whether Space Jam 2 will happen..."

As far as I can tell, Lebron James would be open to doing one but hasn't been approached to actually be in it??


----------



## Aleu (Mar 3, 2014)

Tica said:


> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...space-jam-2-planned-for-lebron-james-20140223
> 
> http://touch.sun-sentinel.com/#story/fl-miami-heat-news-0223-20140222/
> 
> ...



In the articles that you yourself linked say that the script is in progress. LeBron said he'd be ok with starring in the movie.

So unless they're going to write it up then throw it away I don't see how it's a "myth"


----------



## Tica (Mar 3, 2014)

Just because a script is being written doesn't mean anything. Scripts get canned all the time.

I was a huge follower of the Myst movie people, and they wrote and pitched scripts, which got accepted, and then promptly disappeared off the face of the earth. It happens.

I'll believe this is actually going to happen when someone actually CASTS James instead of interviewers asking him about it and him saying, no one has said a word to me about it yet except you.


----------



## Picea (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't remember... I somehow associate the "Fly like an eagle" song to the first one, and I don't remember any of it, but it reminds me of it anyway.  In that song, a lyric states "Shoe the  children", and all I can think about is someone scaring away a bunch of homeless kids.  I also don't like that song, ok.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 3, 2014)

My literal first thought to this was  

*GOD IS DEAD!!! D:< 

*Nothing with those guys and live action is funny. Hopefully the sports star can act better than Micheal.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about this seeing the old one was only good with nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll be more impressed when I see a trailer.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 9, 2014)

MaverickHunterDBoy said:


> Oh, and years back, I had an idea for a  Space Jam sequel as well, except instead of basketball, it had the  Looney Tunes team up with the American Gladiators!



I would have totally loved to have seen that! I'd probably would've  ended up being a fan to this day, defending it against naysayers on the internet  that say otherwise.
 As long as it had Turbo, Siren, Ice, Laser and  Hawk (they all appear in the final U.S. season), as well as hosts Mike  Adamle with any of his co-hosts (they're all great). 
I can just picture referee Larry Thompson saying: 

-Gladiators ready!

-Looney Tunes ready!
_
*blows whistle*_



Mokushi said:


> I don't know how I feel about this seeing the old one was only good with nostalgia goggles.



While you are correct about the first one, that doesn't mean it will happen with this so-called sequel. 
It's been 18 years. I believe things have changed. 
I look at today's animated features (particularly the freak 2013 saturation of the genre) and, well, you can tell it's just as a cut-throat business as the rest of the movie industry. Appealing to only kids -unless done properly- has been relegated to cheap obscure 3rd-party, straight-to-DVD productions looking for a quick buck.
 Making a film with certain elements so it can at least be able to be tolerable to a broader audience (parents, fans of the franchise, disinterested individuals as well as the average movie-goer) has become, IMO, a must in order to survive.


----------

